

Hootsuite Secures $35M Investment from Fidelity-Led Group - zabalmendi
http://online.wsj.com/articles/hootsuite-secures-35-million-investment-from-fidelity-led-group-1409833502

======
cratering
"an implied value of close to $800 million" We might finally see a Canadian
company on this list! [http://graphics.wsj.com/billion-dollar-
club/](http://graphics.wsj.com/billion-dollar-club/)

